# Three Asians (one human and two felines) saying hello from Toronto =)



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Hello everyone! This is Yingying, a Chinese girl living in Toronto :kittyturnMy two fur divas insist me registering on this forum, so that I can get plenty of useful advises and info to provide them better living. Nice to meet you all, and hope I can make friends here!

(PS: Please forgive me for my poor English. Still practicing...)


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

Welcome! They're adorable!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Welcome, you have beautiful divas!


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

We love diva kitties here as long as you provide lots of pictures.


----------



## AmberH (Jul 20, 2011)

Stunning cats!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi Yingting and welcome to the forum! Your Diva's are pretty.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi Yingying, and welcome to the forum! Your kitties are beautiful.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Welcome! Your cats are beautiful!


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you all so much! You guys are soooo nice =^_^=


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! Your fur kids are sooo pretty.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

I love them! They are gorgeous! long haired RULES!
MORE PICS!!!

Welcome to the forum


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks again for the nice comments! The two divas are holding their tails high. They LOVE to be complimented =D


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Do you know how old they are?


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Meatball (the tabby girl) is 6 month old now, and Metoo is 4 month old


----------

